# This artist made $20,000 for a 15 second beat.



## Daren Audio (Jun 23, 2022)

*Remember:* "Success" in music doesn't mean you have to become a "household" name.
Nevertheless, great information 👇 for everyone wherever they are on their musical journey.



There are so many revenue stream opportunities: 
Movies, Film, TVs, Web-series, AudioBooks, Music Stock, Podcasts, YouTubers, Twitchers, TikTokers, Video Games, etc.


Recall: _~1 year ago: _
Andrew Huang also collaborated with Christian Henson (Spitfire Audio) and several artists for one of his music producer challenges:


----------



## bleupalmtree (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm trying to be a jingle man... this is exactly the video I needed to see right now.
thx


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 28, 2022)

I like him. I heard him reveal he was losing his hearing in a video. Glad he's still working


----------



## joebaggan (Jun 29, 2022)

jonathanparham said:


> I like him. I heard him reveal he was losing his hearing in a video. Glad he's still working


I heard you'll lose your brain and soul by doing ads/jingles, but never heard of anybody losing their hearing.


----------



## MarkusS (Jun 30, 2022)

Wake me up when the artist made 20k *in *15 seconds..


----------



## karelpsota (Jun 30, 2022)

One of my friends worked for one of the biggest "jingle" companies. The boss had made the Intel sound back in the day.

Apparently, these companies typically submit 200 ideas. Endless revisions. Multiple competing offers. To him, it felt like the same amount of effort and reward as general advertising, minus the excitement.

On the other hand, Steve Duda mentioned that during his AVID tech support days, every studio person was stressed out except bands and... jingle composers. Something worth considering for sure.


----------

